# wood turner's club



## Forrest DeLoach (Apr 16, 2008)

Are there any wood turner clubs ? I would like to meet with some turners to get started again. 
Forrest


----------



## jwcole (Nov 22, 2008)

I googled woodturner clubs and woodworker club in my area today, AL and TN. Turned up several. I thinking about joining one soon myself. Good luck.

Jonathan


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There are 13000 members of the American Association of Woodturners. There are probably 3 times that many who actually turn. Most states have turning clubs. You'll have to give us an idea of where you live so we can help you find one. You might try looking here:
Local Chapters - The American Association of Woodturners


----------



## Forrest DeLoach (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on woodturners clubs. I'll try the site, in the meantime I live in Peachtree City, Ga. 30269 just south and a bit west of Atlanta.
Thanks again, Forrest


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There are clubs all over Georgia and Tennessee. I know there is a club that meets at Highland woodworking in downtown Atlanta. It's the Georgia Association of Woodturners. I've demo'd for them a couple of times. There are at least 7 clubs that aren't too far from you. 
If your in Tennessee I can hook you up with most of the clubs. I've demo'd for all of them except the Bristol club. I belong to the Cookeville club, Crossville club and Nashville, group. I also visit the Knoxville, Chattanooga club and will be demonstrating for the Duck River club down around Columbia sometime soon. I promised their president that I would set up a date so I'm going to try and do that next week. 
I'll be going to Birmingham to demo on the 10th of January.


----------

